# MONSTER Box by Otter



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Has anyone mounted the MEDIUM Monster Box to one of the new Polaris Sportsmans (2011)? Just wondering how they were attached on those new rack designs and with the lock & ride system??? Pics showing how it was mounted ???


----------



## pintuckeyice (Jan 1, 2011)

yea we mounted a large monster box on a 2010 sportsman we just put two small holes in back of the plastic and longer you bolts to get around the back steel bar kinda a pain with te plastic racks but works great.


----------

